# Gomoku problem.



## dks (13. Apr 2006)

Abend alle zusammen

Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch das Spiel Gomoku, ich hab es versucht in JAVA zu programieren, hab aber ein Problem, denn das Spiel soll eigentlich enden wenn in einer reiche oder spalte 5 gleiche Symbole sind, das tut es aber nicht, kann mir vielleicht jemanden helfen und sagen wo der fehler ist?
Hoffe ihr könntet mir helfen


```
import javax.swing.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
public class Gomoku extends JApplet		// Start-Fenster
{
	JTextField rows = new JTextField(""),		// Textfelder fuer Eingaben
	cols = new JTextField("");					// mit Standard-Werten
	static final int BLANK = 0, XX = 1, OO = 2;	// Konstanten fuer Feldbelegung
	int counter= 0;								// Zaehler fuer Gomoku-Fenster
	class GomokuDialog extends JDialog				// Gomoku als Dialog
	{ 
		int turn = XX; 							// XX ist erst dran
		public GomokuDialog(int w, int h)			// Konstruktor, w:Weite h:Hoehe
		{
			setTitle("Gomoku: "+(++counter));// Titel
			setSize(w * 100, h * 100);			// Dimension
			Container cp = getContentPane();	// Fenster-Container
			cp.setLayout(new GridLayout(h, w));	// GridLayout
			for(int i = 0; i < w * h; i++)		// fuer alle Felder:
				cp.add(new GomokuButton());		// mit Panel fuellen
			setDefaultCloseOperation(DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);// Schliessoperation
		} // end Konstruktor
	class GomokuButton extends JPanel				// Panel fuer Feld, innere Kl.
	{
		int state = BLANK;						// Feld-Belegung
		public GomokuButton()						// Konstruktor:
		{
			addMouseListener(new ML());			// ML wird registriert
		}
		public void paintComponent(Graphics g)	// zum Neuzeichnen
		{
			super.paintComponent(g);			// Methode in Superklasse
			int x1 = 0;							// x,y-Koordinaten der
			int y1 = 0;							// Punkte oben links und
			int x2 = getSize().width-1;			// unten rechts
			int y2 = getSize().height-1;		// ...
			g.drawRect(x1, y1, x2, y2);			// Rechteck zeichnen
			x1 = x2/4;							// x,y-Koordinate
			y1 = y2/4;							// von innerem Punkt o.l//
			int wide= x2/2;						// innere Weite,
			int high = y2/2;					// Hoehe
			if(state== XX)
			{
				g.drawLine(x1, y1, 				// Zwei Linien fuer X 
						x1 + wide, y1 + high);	// zeichnen
				g.drawLine(x1, y1 + high, 		// ...
						x1 + wide, y1);			// ...
			}
			if(state== OO)
			{
				g.drawOval(x1, y1, 				// Kreis fuer O
						x1 + wide/2, y1 + high/2);// zeichnen
			}
		} // end paintComponent
		class ML extends MouseAdapter
		{ // MouseListener, innere Kl.
			public void mousePressed(MouseEvent e)
			{ // reagiere auf gedrueckteMaus
				if(state == BLANK)
				{				// wenn Feld leer
					state = turn;				// Zustand setzen
					turn = (turn == XX ? OO : XX);// fuer naechsten Zug
				}
				if(state == XX)
				{
					state = XX;
					
					//wenn Feld mit XX belegt, bleibt XX
				}
				if(state == OO)
				{
					state = OO;// wenn Feld mit OO belegt, bleibt OO
				}
				repaint();		// Neuzeichnen
				//checkVictory();
				}
				
			} // end ML
		} // end Gomoku Button
	} // end Gomoku Dialog
	
	class BL implements ActionListener
	{ // Listener fuer Los-Knopf
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e)
		{
			JDialog d = new GomokuDialog(			// Neuer Dialog, nicht modal
					Integer.parseInt(cols.getText()),// Weite,
					Integer.parseInt(rows.getText()) );	// ... Hoehe in Feldern
			d.setVisible(true);					// Sichtbarkeit
			
		}
	} // end BL
	public void CheckVictory()
	{
		int zeilen = Integer.parseInt(rows.getText());
		int spalten = Integer.parseInt(cols.getText());
		int [][] tbl = new int [zeilen][spalten];
		int score = 0;
		boolean draw = false;
		boolean XXwins = false;
		boolean OOwins = false;
		for(score = 0; score < 5; score++)
		{
			
		}
		if (XXwins == true)
				JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this,"Spieler X hat gewonnen");
		if (OOwins == true)
				JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this,"Spieler O hat gewonenn");
		if (draw == true)
				JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this,"Leider hat niemand gewonnen");			
	}
	public void init()
	{//
		Panel p = new Panel();	// Eingabe-Panel
		p.setLayout(new GridLayout(2,2));	// 2x2-GridLayout
		p.add(new JLabel("Zeilen (min. 5)", JLabel.CENTER));	// Label, Textfelder fuer
		p.add(rows);	// Zeilen, Spalten
		p.add(new JLabel("Spalten (min.5)", JLabel.CENTER));// ...
		p.add(cols);// ...
		Container cp= getContentPane();// Fenster-Container
		cp.add(p, BorderLayout.NORTH);// Eingabe-Paneloben
		JButton b = new JButton("Los");// Start-Knopf fuerDialogs:
		b.addActionListener(new BL());// AL registrieren
		cp.add(b, BorderLayout.SOUTH);// in Container einsetzen
	} // end init
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
		Konsole.run (new Gomoku(), 200, 100);	// Konsolenstart
	}
} // end Gomoku
```


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Apr 2006)

1. du hast die Methode checkVictory auskommentiert
2. die for-Schleife in checkVictory, in der das überprüft werden sollte, ist leer
3. hast du den Code sicher selbst geschrieben?


----------



## dks (13. Apr 2006)

Schon, ich arbeite mit 2 Leuten an dem Spiel.
Und der jenige von dem ich den Code habe, kommt im Moment nicht weiter, so wie ich.


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Apr 2006)

Na gut, dann is ja ok  Gibt auch Leute hier, die lassen irgendwo ihre Hausaufgaben machen, dann müssen sie noch was einbauen und verstehen komischerweise ihren angeblich eigenen Code nicht...
Also wie gesagt, du müsstest einmal, Zeile 76, den Kommentar vom checkVictory() wegmachen, und die Methode dann dementsprechend auch kleinscreiben.
Und dann musst du Zeilen 103-106 durch einen Code ersetzen, der XXWins, OOWins oder draw gegebenenfalls auf true setzt.
So als Pseudocode könntest du das zB so machen:

```
Für alle Reihen:
  merke erstes Symbol;
  setze symbolWins auf true;
  für alle anderen Symbole:
    wenn aktuelles Smbol != erstes Symbol:
      setze symbolWins auf false;
  wenn symbolWins:
    setze entsprechende Variable (XXWins bzw. OOWins) auf true;
Für alle Spalten:
  analog zu oben;
Wenn keiner gewonnen hat:
  Setze Variable draw auf true;
  Durch alle Symbole drchgehen:
    Wenn leer, draw auf false setzen;
    Schleife beenden;
```


----------

